# Question about anesthesia and herbs



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 1, 2007)

I can't seem to find anything about how long to stop taking herbal suppliments before surgery. Can anyone help me out with that? Thanks. 

I was thinking I would stop everything a week before I get my gall bladder out. Should it be longer??


----------



## Donna (Jul 1, 2007)

Consult with both your surgeon and your homeopath (whom I assume is where you are getting the herbs from. If not, research the individual herbs you are taking.) Some herbs are processed through the body much quicker than others, just like chemical medicine compounds.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 1, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> Consult with both your surgeon and your homeopath (whom I assume is where you are getting the herbs from. If not, research the individual herbs you are taking.) Some herbs are processed through the body much quicker than others, just like chemical medicine compounds.



No Donna I do not have a homeopath. I have been studying herbs for year - I even took an herbalism course. I just found an article that said 1 - 2 weeks prior tp surgery. But I will go to a Whole Foods and speak to an herbalist there.


----------



## ssbbwQT (Jul 1, 2007)

when i had my hernia repaired a few months ago i was told not to take anything...including herbs. i was also told that the heavier you are, the more anesthisia your body absorbs, therefore, giving one a higher chance of getting sick afterwards. my doctor ordered all the nausea meds for me before surgery...i still got sick. *sigh* good luck and best wishes on a speedy recovery!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 1, 2007)

At least one reference says to stop taking all herbal medications *two to three weeks before* surgery. Some say one week. It probably depends on exactly what you're taking, but there's lots of general info here. For more specific information, you could google the herb name and "surgery", and see what comes up. You should of course mention all non-food items you're ingesting (not just medications) to your doctor and anesthesiologist. To guard against complications and confusion, it's a good idea to give the hospital a list of everything you've taken (for the last few months anyway) along with quantities and frequency and request that they add it to your chart. It's good self-protection, and aids the staff in treating you. 

Also... these are two good resources for checking drug interactions, here and here, and they do seem to include herbs. These might be helpful for after your surgery if there are new medications you'll be adding to the mix.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Samantha - lots of good info there. 



SamanthaNY said:


> At least one reference says to stop taking all herbal medications *two to three weeks before* surgery. Some say one week. It probably depends on exactly what you're taking, but there's lots of general info here. For more specific information, you could google the herb name and "surgery", and see what comes up. You should of course mention all non-food items you're ingesting (not just medications) to your doctor and anesthesiologist. To guard against complications and confusion, it's a good idea to give the hospital a list of everything you've taken (for the last few months anyway) along with quantities and frequency and request that they add it to your chart. It's good self-protection, and aids the staff in treating you.
> 
> Also... these are two good resources for checking drug interactions, here and here, and they do seem to include herbs. These might be helpful for after your surgery if there are new medications you'll be adding to the mix.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 1, 2007)

when i was at the cleveland clinic for my surgeries, they gave me a binder each time with pre surgery info in it, and according to it, it says stop herbal supplements at least two weeks prior to surgery.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 2, 2007)

Sandie, the "problem" with herbs is how little we know about how they work in the body -- their interaction with other drugs, how long they stay in our systems, and the like. I had good luck with my _Herbal PDR_, though I don't remember anything that specific and my copy is woefully outdated. But the other thing I know specifically is that any of the "g" herbs -- garlic (in pharmaceutical amounts), gingko, ginger, green tea -- should be stopped well before surgery because they inhibit clotting; don't quote me on this but I believe it was two weeks or more. In nursing school we had a lady nearly bleed out from a routine D&C. It turns out that she drank green tea every day and her body's ability to clot was severely compromised. When she was asked what medicines she was on, she didn't even think to mention the green tea. I'm noticing more that when we take admissions assessments there is more emphasis placed now on herbal supplements and vitamins (because even vitamins, including Vitamin E, can inhibit clotting), something I'm glad to see.

You could talk to the anesthesiologist, or your surgeon, although if they're like the docs I know, they won't really know but just hazard a guess. This is why we need to study these very helpful substances so that we can better now how they interact with the body, with other drugs, and their long term effects.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 2, 2007)

My son has had at least 8 surgeries and they always say no advil or herbs for 2 weeks before the surgery.


----------

